# 1st Canadian Bacon using Pop's brine



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 7, 2013)

First pork loin using Pop's brine for 9 days.  I added 1 T garlic powder, 1 T onion powder, and a full cup of sea salt.  I thought it was a little salty and that the garlic and onion were a little too strong.  I soaked in clean water for a day.  Then removed and put on a rack in the fridge for a day to dry.  2nd test fry was much better, IMO.  Here we go.....













IMG_0132.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 7, 2013






No flame on the smoker - just apple pellets in the 12" AMNTS.

Nice smoke and temp was 110.













IMG_0138.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 7, 2013


















IMG_0139.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 7, 2013






5 1/2 hrs of cold apple smoke, then lit the burner and took it to 180.

Hard to get a descent picture with where the sun is, but taking on a nice color.













IMG_0145.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 7, 2013






It took a while, but finally pulled them at 156.  I have some young ones in the house, as well as, my daughter-in-law being pregnant, so I went with a higher finish temp until I'm more comfortable that I am doing things correctly.  Off to be wrapped and let them rest for a day or two.  Will post some pics of them being sliced later on.  Thanks for the help guys!













IMG_0146.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 8, 2013






Picture after one day of mellowing.  I'm going to try and leave it wrapped up for a another day or two, but the kids have already tasted it.  I might have to slice it up and get it in the freezer just so there will be some left!













IMG_0149.JPG



__ jaxrmrjmr
__ Jul 8, 2013






Firm texture but very moist - even taken to 156 IT.  Really good stuff!  So glad I tried it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 7, 2013)

Looking good already!!!

Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 7, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looking good already!!!
> 
> Bear


I had read a few threads on making Canadian bacon, but yours was the straw that broke the camel's back and made me have to try it.  The wife says "thank you" as she really liked the second test fry.  We went grocery shopping today and she picked up some Hollandaise sauce and English muffins for eggs Benedict.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks very nice.

I am waiting for loins to go on sale to do some cb.


----------



## themule69 (Jul 7, 2013)

Looks good so far.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 7, 2013)

c farmer said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> I am waiting for loins to go on sale to do some cb.





themule69 said:


> Looks good so far.
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Thanks for looking.  The color is really pretty.  I thought the temp would rise a little quicker though.  These things are taking forever.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 7, 2013)

How long so far to get temp up?


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 7, 2013)

5 1/2 hrs at 110.

2 hrs at 180 - 190.

over an hr at 235.

IT is still 138.  Is there a "stall" with pork loins?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 8, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> 5 1/2 hrs at 110.
> 
> 2 hrs at 180 - 190.
> 
> ...


Shouldn't be at that temp---Sometimes it just takes awhile. Were you peeking a lot??
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 8, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Shouldn't be at that temp---Sometimes it just takes awhile. Were you peeking a lot??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I was peeking.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I'm usually not bad about it but it's a long wait to make that bacon and it was the first time.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 8, 2013)

How did it turn out?


----------



## disco (Jul 8, 2013)

Great looking bacon.  I am trying Pop's brine for the first time. Your post encourages me.

Disco


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 8, 2013)

c farmer said:


> How did it turn out?


Really good.  I kept updating my original post with new pictures.  Can't believe they get $9/lbs for it in the store when I can buy pork loin for the low $2/lbs.  I was regretting using the garlic and onion powders during my test fries, but after it is smoked and rested, I am glad I did.


Disco said:


> Great looking bacon. I am trying Pop's brine for the first time. Your post encourages me.
> 
> Disco


Thanks!  Go for it, man.  The waiting is the hardest part, otherwise, it's a pretty simple process.  I pulled mine at an IT of 156 and it is good for snacking as is.  I will pull some closer to 140 - 145 next time for cooking with eggs.


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 8, 2013)

Excellent CB!  Thank you so much for trying the curing brine!  You can adjust the ingredients also; cut down the salt, etc.Great job!


----------



## talan64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks great!

CB is one of my favorites!  Sliced up in the freezer 3 or 4 slices to a vacuum bag, take out a couple bags every week.  Makes for a great breakfast.  I've made it several times now with varied recipes, and have never had it turn out bad....smoked cured meat...almost can't go wrong!

I've missed out on it for the last couple months due to working in Europe and not having my equipment here.  It all in the freezer back home. 

My next endeaver is going to be Buck Board Bacon......only 4 more weeks until I get home and can start it!!

Enjoy it, and try not to share too much (keep it for yourself)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 9, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> Thanks!  Go for it, man.  The waiting is the hardest part, otherwise, it's a pretty simple process. * I pulled mine at an IT of 156 and it is good for snacking as is.*   I will pull some closer to 140 - 145 next time for cooking with eggs.


Jax,

You don't have to wait until 156* to be able to eat as is. In May of 2011, the USDA changed their safe temp for whole Pork from 160* to 145*.

Smoke it to 145*, and you can eat it cold or just warm it up a bit before eating. Then you don't have to worry about frying it to 145* and burning it.

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 9, 2013)

Sugar covers or masks the taste of salt some so on your next batch if you reduce your salt do the same reduction % to your sugar. My opinion is that ham or CB is best when it sets up in the fridge for a day for the texture and flavor.

Your CB has great color and looks fantastic!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 9, 2013)

Pops6927 said:


> Excellent CB!  Thank you so much for trying the curing brine!  You can adjust the ingredients also; cut down the salt, etc.Great job!


Thanks for sharing your recipe.  Super simple.  Hopefully, more people will try it.  My first test fry was an end piece.  It was too salty and tasted too much like the garlic and onion.  Then I soaked it in fresh water for a day and the end result very much suited my family's taste.

I thought about decreasing the amount of salt and seasonings, but now that I think about it I might keep the same process.  I figure the salt and seasoning would be the strongest in the outer layers but still work it's way to the middle.  By soaking it in fresh water, I think I pulled that strong flavor out of the outer layers but left the flavors in the middle.  Hope that makes sense.

I almost had to rip the middle son's ears off as he ate a full two inches of it last night once I went to bed!  Wink, wink, I'm glad he liked it.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 9, 2013)

Talan64 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> CB is one of my favorites!  Sliced up in the freezer 3 or 4 slices to a vacuum bag, take out a couple bags every week.  Makes for a great breakfast.  I've made it several times now with varied recipes, and have never had it turn out bad....smoked cured meat...almost can't go wrong!
> 
> ...


Get back and get to it.  Will be looking forward to watching.


Bearcarver said:


> Jax,
> 
> You don't have to wait until 156* to be able to eat as is. In May of 2011, the USDA changed their safe temp for whole Pork from 160* to 145*.
> 
> ...


I had seen posts about it while I was researching CB, but decided to error on the side of caution as I have young ones and a pregnant one in the house.  This was my first time to boot.  Also, the wife looked at me a little cross-eyed when I told her it had to sit in the frig for 9-10 days.  Gotta build confidence.  My loin was about 7 lbs and cut into thirds.  When I pulled it off the smoker, I handed one to the Mrs and she said it felt like a brick.  What is the texture like at 145? 


Woodcutter said:


> Sugar covers or masks the taste of salt some so on your next batch if you reduce your salt do the same reduction % to your sugar. My opinion is that ham or CB is best when it sets up in the fridge for a day for the texture and flavor.
> 
> Your CB has great color and looks fantastic!


Thanks.  I think the only thing I will change next time is to add molasses or honey.

Thanks to all for your help, advise, and comments.  Thanks for looking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 10, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> I had seen posts about it while I was researching CB, but decided to error on the side of caution as I have young ones and a pregnant one in the house.  This was my first time to boot.  Also, the wife looked at me a little cross-eyed when I told her it had to sit in the frig for 9-10 days.  Gotta build confidence.  My loin was about 7 lbs and cut into thirds.  When I pulled it off the smoker, I handed one to the Mrs and she said it felt like a brick.  What is the texture like at 145?
> 
> Thanks.  I think the only thing I will change next time is to add molasses or honey.


If the USDA  says 145* is safe, it is. 

We used to take them to 160*, because they said 160* was the safe temp.

They were very dry, but 145* is Perfect !!

Bear


----------



## woodcutter (Jul 10, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> If the USDA  says 145* is safe, it is.
> 
> We used to take them to 160*, because they said 160* was the safe temp.
> 
> ...


X2, 145 is perfect and it has plenty of moisture left for a quick sear in the frying pan without drying out.


----------



## shoneyboy (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## bullarcher (Jul 15, 2013)

CB is my favorite this to make in the smoker. I have done it a bunch of times using Pops brine. I have altered his brine substituting apple juice for water. 3/4 cup salt. Also use a rub of Dark brown sugar, garlic and black pepper. This stuff goes fast in my house. I have 5 loins in the brine right now. Will smoke them this weekend.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

That twist sounds good with the apple juice.

With regard to the temp, I cut the larger sirloin end and I'm completely with ya'll.  156 is over done!


----------



## smoke-inator (Jul 15, 2013)

Ok, I'm in...got 6# going in the brine tonight
Thanks for sharing


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 15, 2013)

.Looks like some excellent CB!

You might consider trussing those chunks to get a more circular form for those eggies and possibly a more consistant smoke (no hot points).

Try some on Breton crackers with colby and peppercinis....Yummmmm!

Did ya know Canadians don't smoke theirs...they call it peameal and it tastes as bland as a boiled pork chop!!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Jul 15, 2013)

They came out of the brine in that shape.  How do you suggest I get them more round?


----------



## rstr hunter (Jul 15, 2013)

JaxRmrJmr said:


> They came out of the brine in that shape.  How do you suggest I get them more round?


I tie mine with butchers twine like a prime rib.  Here are pics on my q-view.  Great job. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/136703/wet-cured-canadian-bacon


----------



## up in smoke (Jul 16, 2013)

Tie them like a roast, if ya do it tight they will round out...or you can get those elastic sausage nets that looks like a chubby gal put on stockings 2 sizes too small!! Hee!


----------

